# Missing female jack Russell



## Staceyburd (Aug 30, 2012)

Millie is a small short smooth coat jack Russell she is 5 years old she has a docked tail an black markings round her eyes going slightly up to her left ear. With small tan markings above her eyes and at side of her mouth. She has a black collar with small studs. She also has black skin markings on her belly and back which you can see throu her fur She went missing on Thursday 30th august 2012 from the broadley crescent area of pellon / mount tabor in Halifax west Yorkshire. We gave 3 children who miss her very much so if u find her please contact us on 
Stacey : 07525418247 or
Russell : 07850432911
Thank you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im only in Huddersfield so I'll bob this on my fbook and ask people to share, it cant hurt, hope you get her back soon. ETA I dont think its a good idea to put your phone number on here/or facebook though so I'll just link it back here.


----------



## Staceyburd (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi thanks for that but we found her yesterday some children found her and took her home the there mum phone RSPCA which we did also and left our numbers so she phoned us


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats fantastic news, I love a happy ending


----------

